# OMG I love him so much!



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I just love that first photo. It looks like the picture of Trixie on the back cover of Dean Koontz "A Big Little Life". You have such a beautiful boy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think everybody loves that silly boy!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

Love the pic of him all snuggled up and wearing the sleepy face...So cute!! 

Amazing how sometimes it just hits you and you're like "i love this dog SO much!!".


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Zeppelin said:


> Love the pic of him all snuggled up and wearing the sleepy face...So cute!!
> 
> Amazing how sometimes it just hits you and you're like "i love this dog SO much!!".


 
Oh, tell me about it! Sometimes I will hug him and will actually feel my heart move. Seriously, it will wobble in my chest. When I am at work, I will think of him and it will wobble. Sometimes I have nightmares involving da buddy and I will wake up and see him there next to me and ...wobble. I just cant put into words how much I love that boy.

Thanks C's mom and Oakley's dad!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Such a handsome boy and looks waaayyy to comfy with his blanket!!

I think we all feel that way about our dogs (most of time).....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is gorgeous! What's not to love? 

I am very familiar with the wobble in the chest. I feel it quite often.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww Buddy, I love you too :smooch:


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww, such a cutie!
It's really hard to resist them!!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Love that huge smile on the first picture!  What a handsome boy!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

OHHHHHHHH my handsome boy. I love you Buddy. You have the happiest smile on your face. :smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you can tell from the photos that he knows you love him to pieces! he's a happy, handsome boy!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

That first picture is fantastic.  What a happy, smiling guy.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like the feeling is mutual! Great looking dog.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

What's not to love about that big smile? He's so adorable! I get this way with Winchester sometimes too and I just have to hug him and then he makes a noise in his throat and I realize I'm hugging him just a little too hard. I feel like Gossimer "I will love him and hug him and call him george." and Winchester is Bugs Bunny not able to breathe. LOL


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love Buddy! Love the first picture, he has the best smile


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

:smooch:More please.:smooch:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I lobe him too !! I am glad there are others that feel this way. Sometimes, I love my girls so much it hurts, but not in a bad way.:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I lub u buddy!

He has the biggest smile!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Da BudHee... 

Yew r da nummer won go-ruden inu inda tiewononny! 

yew prend, da bbbbobbb


peas end asses... Yew lookie berry hansum in doze pitcherz.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

How couldn't you love him????


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Ambesi said:


> I feel like Gossimer "I will love him and hug him and call him george." and Winchester is Bugs Bunny not able to breathe. LOL


I'm so glad I'm not the only crazy person here! I do that to Faith! I change it up slightly in that I say "I'll hug her and kiss her and call her George!"

All the while she's grunting and trying to get away from me while I squeeze too tight and plant too many kisses on her nose. :


As for Buddy - I can see why you love him so!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

dis is da buddy

da bobb..da bobb..i berrie bareassed dat mi momee puttered dese pikasheres ondis pwase. i fink dat isda no guud behabior.

pweeze downt skweeze da buddy n den kall da gorje. mi nam da buddy butt ip yoo wunda yoo kan kall mee propessir peabuddy.

dat is dat

dis is da buddy


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Allo da pwopessor PeaBuddeee. hee heee u r da hamsumest dawgie eber. :smooch:


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

wall, propessir peabuddy, du u wuntno wat i fink? i fink dis iz a berree gud waee fur da propessir peabuddy to git da gurlz wif da longerest taylz. dat iz wat i fink. n i fink ur momma wuz helpn u git dem gurlz. but, mistur propessir peabuddy, u stae a wayz frum mi dayzee dukee in dat mannur. k. fank u fur dis.
ur frend da dukee

peez n assez, i lobe u da manee manee


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*Love*



mybuddy said:


> No special reason for these pics. I just think that da Buddy is the most beautiful, wonderful, kind, angelic, brilliant, funny boy in the world......and I lobe himz.


If everybody in this world felt this way there would be no need for rescues!!!!

Buddy, you are the best...........


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh da Buddy, Da Buddy! U R sew handsome n I lobe u da manee manee! I Lobe U R Momma 2!


----------

